# Why is testing for covid still so bad?



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

People waiting hours to get a test. People waiting days to get results. This is crazy.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it is physics


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I think it’s mercury in retrograde.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

I think it depends on what you consider "bad". Seeing as we started basically from "scratch", I think we aren't doing half bad. I got tested on Tuesday of last week after being in contact with someone who was positive...had my results Thursday AM. Set up a drive in appointment at the health department, waited less than 5 minutes, and was done....and that's in Georgia, who many have told me is a "bad" state.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

painterswife said:


> People waiting hours to get a test. People waiting days to get results. This is crazy.


Some test are did at hospital where results are faster. Most have to be sent to Labs and takes a bit longer. 
Also the government was late in ordering the test when it first started in China. Because the U.S. government was hoping it would not spread to the U.S. Took awhile to make tests that work. Still a shortage of tests in some places. Blame the present U.S. government . Haven't you heard this virur is almost over acorting to DT.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

101pigs said:


> Some test are did at hospital where results are faster. Most have to be sent to Labs and takes a bit longer.
> Also the government was late in ordering the test when it first started in China. Because the U.S. government was hoping it would not spread to the U.S. Took awhile to make tests that work. Still a shortage of tests in some places. Blame the present U.S. government . Haven't you heard this virur is almost over acorting to DT.


The CDC wanted to develop their own test after it had sprung on us


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It takes a while to organize a successful hoax.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

They rushed into testing. Now there are reports, even from the FDA (???) of tests giving false positives. 
One woman blogged her experience, tested negative. Went to a different state, tested positive. Drove to her home state, tested negative. 
I was told of some nurses who sent in blank swabs and those came back positive. Did another batch, those also came back positive.
I am not the brightest crayon in the box but even I can see something is hinky somewhere.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I know that very few people slogged through that dense article that I posted, but the bottom line is that the tests are a cluster.

I don't know if cluster is a zen concept.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I know that very few people slogged through that dense article that I posted, but the bottom line is that the tests are a cluster.
> 
> I don't know if cluster is a zen concept.


Overcoming a cluster IS zen


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ah. I feel better now. Thanks.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

101pigs said:


> Some test are did at hospital where results are faster. Most have to be sent to Labs and takes a bit longer.
> Also the government was late in ordering the test when it first started in China. Because the U.S. government was hoping it would not spread to the U.S. Took awhile to make tests that work. Still a shortage of tests in some places. Blame the present U.S. government . Haven't you heard this virur is almost over acorting to DT.


I thought dt banned flight's ?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Why bother?? Get tested - results negative. Next day, get tested again after an afternoon at Walmart and you test positive....


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

One thing is for sure, you can't trust any of the numbers. So many false positives/negatives, so many seem to be asymptomatic carriers who are less likely to be tested. The actual number of people who have had it is no doubt several orders of magnitude greater than "confirmed" cases. Unless you have been fitted with a respirator, the masks are little more than a trendy Woke fashion statement. (I know, they somehow suddenly got new research that ran counter to all previous research in only a couple of weeks) The virus is not anywhere close to as deadly as we were led to believe. So, to sum up. It is likely that you have unknowingly been exposed several time. There is not a small chance that you have had it and never knew it. It would be best for most just to get it and get it over with. A small minority will have adverse affects of the virus and yes, a small subset of those will not survive, mostly the very old and the already very sick. It makes more sense, if the good of the nation is in your interests, to enact policy that will protect those most suseptable and let the rest of us return to normal interactions. The fear that has been ginned up over this virus is so far over the top that, if it wasn't so horrifyingly easy to turn the entire nation into a bunch of pearl clutching, sobbing cowards, it would be funny.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> People waiting hours to get a test. People waiting days to get results. This is crazy


Media driven panic.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Wolf mom said:


> Why bother?? Get tested - results negative. Next day, get tested again after an afternoon at Walmart and you test positive....


My brother has a coworker who can't two negatives in a row. Been out of work going on seven weeks.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

crehberg said:


> Seeing as we started basically from "scratch", I think we aren't doing half bad.


The entire world had to start from scratch. Compared to the rest of the world, the US response has been a disgrace.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I don't know if cluster is a zen concept.


It predates Zen.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Compared to the rest of the world, the US response has been a disgrace.


And yet our death rate is lower than the world wide average.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Bearfootfarm said:


> And yet our death rate is lower than the world wide average.


Who cares about the death rate? Some seem to think that makes it not a big deal. One death is one too many from this virus.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

There is much more to this then just death rate. Ongoing permanent medical problems.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

robin416 said:


> Who cares about the death rate? Some seem to think that makes it not a big deal. One death is one too many from this virus.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Nevada said:


> The entire world had to start from scratch. Compared to the rest of the world, the US response has been a disgrace.


You are right. U.S. started slow compared to other countries. Canada virus started about same time as U.S. They took it serious. Allmost all folks there started wearing mask right away. At first their rate went up fast and then people started wearing marks and stayed home they didn't have a bunch of marches ect. After the 1st month their rate has gone way down. U.S. rate is 15 times higher than Canada.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I miss the old days when people cared about each other.
Back then if you made lite of something concerning public health you were seen as an oddball.🤡


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

101pigs said:


> Also the government was late in ordering the test when it first started in China. Because the U.S. government was hoping it would not spread to the U.S. Took awhile to make tests that work.


it is called "*novel* coronavirus" for a reason.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

If the testing is so bad, how are so many new cases being identified?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

101pigs said:


> U.S. rate is 15 times higher than Canada.


Canada death rate: 8.0985753359% 
US death rate: 4.2824955496% 




__





ArcGIS Dashboards Classic







gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> I think it’s mercury in retrograde.


OMG. Not you too. I had a tile contractor once (emphasis on the once) that didn't show up for three days. When he got there he said he couldn't leave the house or answer the phone because Mercury was in retrograde. He also never wore deodorant at all because Jupiter would kill him early in life if he did. The no deodorant was the emphasis on the once only time I used him.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

MJsLady said:


> I am not the brightest crayon in the box but even I can see something is hinky somewhere.


Usually I am a green but lately I feel more like a burnt umber with the heat wave we are having.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

robin416 said:


> Who cares about the death rate? Some seem to think that makes it not a big deal. One death is one too many from this virus.


driving cars, smoking cigarettes, smoking pot, riding bike or skates or a board on a course park, eating fatty foods, salty foods, sugar/ starch foods, and a few thousand other things.

catch the flu, the old fashioned one.

so many things are dangerous, and yet we do them every day. Or some do.

you sound a bit frazzled and upset and want to blame someone. This is a thing, but it will pass. It’s not as bad as the main stream media makes it, thry use fear to sell advertising. Don’t get carried away.

this is a big deal, but it is a whole lot bigger hype and media sensation and political football.

the tests don’t mean too much, they are not very accurate.

deaths, if they are reported right, do mean something. I’m not scared of a flu that doesn’t kill very many people. We have a new strain of flu like that every fall and winter, big deal.

i dont care about tests, I care about an accurate death rate.

tests are way too faulty at this point.

as we move forward the herd immunity thing is going to play the biggest part of this. We need somewhere around 70% of the population to get this, and then the virus will fade away.

now like everyone else, I don’t want to get it, but all the rest of you need to..... heh heh heh.....

I don’t put much faith in a vaccine, these Covid related deals don’t easily vaccinate. It won’t be much more worthwhile than the tests are....

I don’t put much faith in tests, there are different brands and being handled by different labs they are a mess of unreliable.

face masks likely work in a lab environment, but in the real world we don’t have enough training and discipline for them to really work well in the real world. We are wearing a mask designed for 2 hours for an 8 hour day, and adjusting and moving it constantly with our hands, we work hard some of us and need to breathe and wear it on our chin for periods of time, the masks are a security blanket not a real thing in the real world.

we are distancing quite a bit, and that seems to work well. We are using hand sanitizer and washing hands more, that sure helps.

we are outdoors a bit more mow, that with the distancing helps.

see what happens in fall.

see what happens when the regular flu season hits.

going to be interesting.

as time goes on, they learn better and faster ways to treat the symptoms on Covid and so people don’t get as sick not as long in the hospital. This is the most important part, we need the medical community to get the experience and supplies available that treat everyone the best. This takes time, so delaying me or you from getting it is good for me or you. catching it later means a much better treatment program is available.

tests, blah, currently they don’t mean much. We end up needing 70% to catch this, so really out of a room of 10, 7 are going to get this one way or another. You can study all night and take 10 tests tomorrow, it won’t prevent anything. Tests are basically meaningless.

death rate, that’s the important one. We want that to go down. And it is. At least for now.

Paul


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

“If one person dies, it is too many.” 

why?

It is a disease. Some diseases kill people. It is the way of things.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> “If one person dies, it is too many.”
> 
> *why?*


Unicorns and Rainbows is why.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I can't wait to see what this does to health insurance rates. Also can't wait to see what will happen when the next, more "deadly" virus comes along. Sooner or later people are going to have to stop running around with their hair on fire and come to the realization that all people die of one thing or another.

Sure, use common sense (what's that?), but we're really going to have to stop trying to keep terminally ill people alive for another twenty minutes.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

"Testing" is a political scam. Trump wants to brag about how many we're doing. The Dims want to chastise him for not doing enough.

Given that there is no specific treatment for CoViD, it doesn't really make any difference if we have a lab-confirmed diagnosis or not. Because the testing that has been done is skewed, being done on only on those sick, anxious or mandated, the data is meaningless to provide true rates.

What we need, and hasn't been done yet, is a good study of test results on a population scientifically randomized so it represents the general population. It also needs to be fractionated into sub-populations to see who is really at risk-- age groups, blood types, ethnicity, ACE receptor levels/types etc....It could be that only certain, identifiable people are at any risk at all.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Even the health department in the next town isn't overly worried any more... Now when you are exposed you don't rush to get tested or self quarantine you just 'self monitor': "We are asking anyone who visited Andy's Produce in House Springs from July 3- July 6 to self monitor for symptoms." DH joked that he should tell his boss that I was there (I was).... it would provide him with some extra time off (paid) until he could arrange to get tested.... and then wait for the results.... Time it just right and he might have been able to get a whole weeks paid time off just because I bought veggies!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

robin416 said:


> One death is one too many from this virus.


That sounds like the same crap gun grabbers say


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> There is much more to this then just death rate. Ongoing permanent medical problems.


So crawl in your hole and stay there.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

robin416 said:


> Who cares about the death rate? Some seem to think that makes it not a big deal. One death is one too many from this virus.


Beyond the loss of life, the virus can attack any system in the body and cause long term complications. It is a big deal, and will continue to be until there is a proper treatment/vaccine.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SLADE said:


> I miss the old days when people cared about each other.
> Back then if you made lite of something concerning public health you were seen as an oddball.🤡


I miss the old days too when we had a press that could be relied on to tell the truth, finds facts and share them. Not all the press was honest in the old days, but some was. Now we have NO honest press. Now all we have are political gamers. 

Now about 50% of Americans seem to be odd balls.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Beyond the loss of life, the virus can attack any system in the body and cause long term complications. It is a big deal, and will continue to be until there is a proper treatment/vaccine.


What if we don't get a vaccine?


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Why would you get tested if you have no symptoms, only to be placed on a list if you have a false positive ? Are you supposed to self quarantine yourself because of a test result, and shut your life (and all that you have had contact with) down because of a test that could have a false result ?

Media driven panic indeed !


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Now about 50% of Americans seem to be odd balls.


I have been saying that for years.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I have been saying that for years.


Is the number getting bigger?

I would think during my short time on the planet the number has grown over time. The growth has been explosive in the last year or so. We may have blown right by the 50% barrier.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If we are going to have a science based recovery testing and tracing is mandatory. Without those 2 things it's not going to be possible to reopen the nation and send our kids to school safely. I don't believe that our president cares about anything but looking good and he will definitely send our kids to be infected if we let him.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> What if we don't get a vaccine?


We will all die, even if we do.
In the long term, the virus will run it's course, just like all the ones before.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> What if we don't get a vaccine?


Obviously, more people will die and/or have long term complications due to Covid. Is this another game?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fishhead said:


> View attachment 89440


Emotional drivel doesn't change the data.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Obviously, more people will die and/or have long term complications due to Covid. Is this another game?


Will our economy remain in shambles?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Will our economy remain in shambles?


I have many more important things to do than play games. I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> I have many more important things to do than play games.


Is this another game?


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

101pigs said:


> Some test are did at hospital where results are faster. Most have to be sent to Labs and takes a bit longer.
> Also the government was late in ordering the test when it first started in China. Because the U.S. government was hoping it would not spread to the U.S. Took awhile to make tests that work. Still a shortage of tests in some places. Blame the present U.S. government . Haven't you heard this virur is almost over acorting to DT.


A touch of TDS eh.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Is this another game?


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Have you noticed: the people dying from the Wuflu are exactly the people Obamacare was designed to euthanize?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Vjk said:


> Have you noticed: the people dying from the Wuflu are exactly the people Obamacare was designed to euthanize?


It's also the same people dying that the current administration wants to cut Social Security and Medicare benefits. Coincidence?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I miss the old days too when we had a press that could be relied on to tell the truth, finds facts and share them. Not all the press was honest in the old days, but some was. Now we have NO honest press. Now all we have are political gamers.
> 
> Now about 50% of Americans seem to be odd balls.


I love the press they tell us about the great rulings by the supreme court.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Irish Pixie said:


> It's also the same people dying that the current administration wants to cut Social Security and Medicare benefits. Coincidence?


What? Like incrementally raising retirement age? Like kicking fakers off medicare? Like incrementally lowering medicare benefits for people who go back to work? Means testing? What is your complaint, other than TDS?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> “If one person dies, it is too many.”
> 
> why?
> 
> It is a disease. Some diseases kill people. It is the way of things.


Interestingly, 3,000 was an unacceptable death toll on 9/11, and we were perfectly willing to spend trillions and sacrifice the lives of 4,000 US troops to prevent another. Yet you seem to shrug-off 130,000 deaths from COVID-19. Go figure...

_[reference to the president's legacy removed by poster in the interest of keeping the thread in GC]_


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SLADE said:


> I love the press they tell us about the great rulings by the supreme court.


I have no doubt you love the press. They tell the same lies you do.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Beyond the loss of life, the virus can attack any system in the body and cause long term complications. It is a big deal, and will continue to be until there is a proper treatment/vaccine.


What should we do until there is a vaccine? We also have to look at the implications of isolation, fear, suicides, increased domestic violence and our elderly who are suffering cognitive decline, people losing their homes and businesses.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Do you really want to turn a thread political so others can't participate?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Trump's response. If Trump really gave a care about his legacy he would be working overtime to curb the pandemic.





wr said:


> Do you really want to turn a thread political so others can't participate?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

wr said:


> Do you really want to turn a thread political so others can't participate?


Is it ok now to call others liars.
Or do I need to bring a shiny apple to class?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SLADE said:


> Is it ok now call to others liars.
> Or do I need to bring a shiny apple to class?


Just because almost every post you make breaks the rules. Some of us want the rules followed.

Are you one of the speed reporters or do you delegate that to your partner?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Just because almost every post you make breaks the rules. Some of us want the rules followed.
> 
> Are you one of the speed reporters or do you delegate that to your partner?


You seem to be afraid of this thread.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SLADE said:


> Is it ok now call to others liars.


Can you show proof of the "lies"?
Having credible evidence helps a lot.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SLADE said:


> You seem to be afraid of this thread.


You seem to mostly spout nonsense.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I heard that covid deaths are now increasing.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Slade, who are you? Tell us about yourself, please.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SLADE said:


> I heard that covid deaths are now increasing.


So did I.

Run and hide in your hole.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> We will all die, even if we do.
> In the long term, the virus will run it's course, just like all the ones before.


Are you suggesting that the proper response to epidemics and pandemics is to do nothing? Was developing vaccines for smallpox and polio a waste of time and effort?

I suppose we'll all die eventually, with or without the medical community. But I think we all agree that preservation of our loved ones' lives is a good thing. You're not realistically suggesting that we let our family members die, are you? For what purpose?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> *Are you suggesting* that the proper response to epidemics and pandemics is to do nothing? Was developing vaccines for smallpox and polio a waste of time and effort?


I didn't "suggest" anything.
I answered a specific question about a Covid vaccine.
Context matters.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

1. I think the U.S. isn't making significant progress in controlling Covid 19.
2. I think the swab testing is bogus.
3. I think a trustworthy vaccine is a long way off.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SLADE said:


> I heard that covid deaths are now *increasing*.


You do realize there's only *one* direction those numbers can go?
Don't fall for the media word games *again*.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

We should all visit a hospital in the south with high rates of covid and see how the patients feel.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I didn't "suggest" anything.
> I answered a specific question about a Covid vaccine.
> Context matters.


Specific to COVID-19, what do you say to families of COVID-19 victims?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SLADE said:


> We should all visit a hospital in the south with high rates of covid and see how the patients feel.


Don't you already know?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Specific to COVID-19, what do you say to families of COVID-19 victims?


I don't know any so I won't say anything to them.
I'm not big on empty rhetoric.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't know any so I won't say anything to them.


Since you don't know any, do you care about the 130,000 deceased?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Maybe. Study.com

What does lack of empathy mean?
Lesson Summary. People *lack* normal *empathy*, or the ability to feel what others are feeling, when something has gone wrong in their brains. It might be the result of a genetic defect, or physical damage due to trauma, or a response to their environment.May 6, 2017
*Lack of Empathy: Disorders, Signs & Causes - Video & Lesson ...*


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Since you don't know any, do you care about the 130,000 deceased?


Does my "caring" change anything?
About 165,000 die per month on average.
Do you "care" about them, or do you just accept the fact that people don't live forever?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SLADE said:


> I heard that covid deaths are now increasing.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nevada said:


> Since you don't know any, do you care about the 130,000 deceased?


U amaze me with the silly statements/questions you make. Did someone imply they did not care about covid deaths?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SLADE said:


> Maybe. Study.com
> 
> What does lack of empathy mean?
> Lesson Summary. People *lack* normal *empathy*, or the ability to feel what others are feeling, when something has gone wrong in their brains. It might be the result of a genetic defect, or physical damage due to trauma, or a response to their environment.May 6, 2017
> *Lack of Empathy: Disorders, Signs & Causes - Video & Lesson ...*


Taking on other people’s feelings so that you live their experience can make you susceptible to feelings of depression or hopelessness. 

Unless people want your help, your intrusive reaction will push them away no matter the value of your intention. They might feel less understood. They feel disrespected, undermined, or enfeebled when you interrupt to render aid. 

You can foster this open, non-judgmental awareness with the following exercise. As soon as you notice that you are emotionally reacting:

*Relax *– breath and release the tension in your body.

*Detach *– clear your mind of all thoughts.

*Center *– drop your awareness to the center of your body just below your navel. Feel yourself breathe. This helps to clear the mind.

*Focus *– choose one or two keywords that represent how you want to feel. Feeling curiosity and compassion foster non-reactive empathy.









Can You Have Too Much Empathy?


When empathy breaks trust.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

fishhead said:


> If we are going to have a science based recovery testing and tracing is mandatory. Without those 2 things it's not going to be possible to reopen the nation and send our kids to school safely. I don't believe that our president cares about anything but looking good and he will definitely send our kids to be infected if we let him.


This site especially used to be filled with independent, freedom, take care of ourselves type individuals. It seems most of those folk have gone to greener pastures.

many times in the past governments imposed individual tracking of citizens.

that never ended well. Never.

I’m fearful of a government that wants to mandate individual tracking of every citizen.

That is far more scary to me than any virus.

no ‘expletive’ way. Period.

Paul


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Nevada said:


> Since you don't know any, do you care about the 130,000 deceased?


What do we say to the other casualties? Do we also have concerns for those suicides, the seniors locked in nursing homes away from the comfort of their families, those who have lost their businesses and homes, people on fixed incomes that are unable to make ends meet because prices have increased and children who are being instilled with fear?

How about those essential workers that were the real experiment? Was there any concern for them when people were howling about TP, sugar, crappy internet and power outages? All I heard was condescending comments while I watched essential services struggle to keep their doors open and work around the people who quit for government cheques. 

Empathy must be extended to everyone affected by this, not just the one's that justify the narrative.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Does my "caring" change anything?
> About 165,000 die per month on average.
> Do you "care" about them, or do you just accept the fact that people don't live forever?


You dodged the question. I would appreciate an answer.

But I'll answer your question. When I was a boy I thought it was tragic when people of any age died. In middle age I accepted that old people passing-on was just the circle of life, so I accepted that. Now that I'm getting old I think old people dying sucks again. My mother tells me that by the time I reach my mid-80s that I'll look at death differently. We'll see.

But I always believed that preservation of life was a worthwhile endeavor. My hobby from my mid-20s to my mid-30s was emergency medicine. I was a licensed EMT and worked part time for several private ambulance services, and eventually joined a county fire department. I would never have had a hobby like that if I didn't really believe in preservation of life.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

wr said:


> What do we say to the other casualties? Do we also have concerns for those suicides, the seniors locked in nursing homes away from the comfort of their families, those who have lost their businesses and homes, people on fixed incomes that are unable to make ends meet because prices have increased and children who are being instilled with fear?
> 
> How about those essential workers that were the real experiment? Was there any concern for them when people were howling about TP, sugar, crappy internet and power outages? All I heard was condescending comments while I watched essential services struggle to keep their doors open and work around the people who quit for government cheques.
> 
> Empathy must be extended to everyone affected by this, not just the one's that justify the narrative.


I have empathy for victims of all sorts. But there's not much we can do for a lot of them. COVID-19 is different, because there's a great deal we can do about it that we're not doing. There's no doubt about that, because all we have to do is look to other countries who are doing a lot better than us.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SLADE said:


> Maybe. Study.com


"Mind sickness can take many forms. For example, a breakdown in your understanding of reality can produce the following effects:

*Paranoia*: a constant unfounded sense of anxiety and fear
*Schizophrenia*: fragmented mental processes
*Hallucinations*: seeing or otherwise experiencing non-existent things, or
*Delusions*: believing things unsupported by experiences to be true"


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> You dodged the question.


It's a ridiculous question.



Nevada said:


> But I always believed that preservation of life was a worthwhile endeavor.


Sometimes.



Nevada said:


> I have empathy for victims of all sorts. But there's not much we can do for a lot of them. *COVID-19 is different*, because there's a great deal we can do about it that we're not doing. There's no doubt about that, because all we have to do is look to *other countries who are doing a lot better than us.*


Not really, since there's no accurate way to compare them.
You keep pretending we did something "wrong" because of your political bias and agenda. 

SARS-CoV-2 is just a virus. 
It's not the deadliest nor the most contagious we've seen. 
It's the *only* one that has generated this much upheaval though.
It's the crisis that couldn't go to waste.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You keep pretending we did something "wrong" because of your political bias and agenda.


I think we did something wrong because we're not doing as well as other countries.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You keep pretending we did something "wrong" because of your political bias and agenda.
> 
> SARS-CoV-2 is just a virus.


Him, a few others here on HT, about half of America, and all of the media.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I think we did something wrong because we're not doing as well as other countries.


You said that before. 
It's still not really accurate.
Some of those "countries" are smaller than some of out states.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Him, a few others here on HT, about half of America, and all of the media.


Bingo!


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Time will tell.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Death rate Italy 14.811304036% 
Death rate Spain 14.4591909566% 
Death rate France 14.4591909566% 
Death rate UK 15.2671364947% 
Death rate World 4.5084511523% 
Death rate USA 4.2516598545% 
Death rate NC 1.8184947929%


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

rambler said:


> This site especially used to be filled with independent, freedom, take care of ourselves type individuals. It seems most of those folk have gone to greener pastures.Paul


Note the number of participants who post almost daily social/ideological/political goop and little else.
When a forum is infested with petulant activists who clog the recent threads with trash, it is bound to run off good people who just wanted information about their homesteads.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Death rate Italy 14.811304036%
> Death rate Spain 14.4591909566%
> Death rate France 14.4591909566%
> Death rate UK 15.2671364947%
> ...


That reminds me. The TV in my Dr.s office was tuned to one o the national news network and had a very large display showing the US death count and the words worse in the world. Most of us are not stupid.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I think I read the US has the highest death totals from corona and expected to go much higher.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

SLADE said:


> I think I read the US has the highest death totals from corona and expected to go much higher.


Of course, you did and it is true because we are the third largest country by population and I doubt China is reporting their true numbers.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

fishhead said:


> If we are going to have a science based recovery testing and tracing is mandatory. Without those 2 things it's not going to be possible to reopen the nation and send our kids to school safely. I don't believe that our president cares about anything but looking good and he will definitely send our kids to be infected if we let him.


Please inform yourself on the S-I-R Model of Epidemics. You will want to retract your statement as fantasy.



Nevada said:


> Are you suggesting that the proper response to epidemics and pandemics is to do nothing? Was developing vaccines for smallpox and polio a waste of time and effort?
> 
> I suppose we'll all die eventually, with or without the medical community. But I think we all agree that preservation of our loved ones' lives is a good thing. You're not realistically suggesting that we let our family members die, are you? For what purpose?


80% of CoViD deaths are occurring in the over -65 age group. It remains to be seen if these represent excess deaths or just deaths occurring a few months earlier due to the added stress of CoV infection. The world has 75,000,000 deaths in a normal year. The latest CoViD deaths number a mere 500,000 -- ~0.6% of yearly deaths; or 0.01% of the population. How big a problem is it really? Compare to flu in 1918-- 15M deaths among 1.7 B people-- or 1% of the population--- 100x worse than CoV.....And if you're under 65-- it's 5x less risky than that.

Keep things in perspective.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

po boy said:


> Of course, you did and it is true because we are the third largest country by population and I doubt China is reporting their true numbers.


All in all that's not very good.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

SLADE said:


> All in all that's not very good.


 No one is saying it is good!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SLADE said:


> I think I read the US has the highest death totals from corona and *expected to go much higher*.


They can't go lower.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I feel fresh air and logic.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Vjk said:


> What? Like incrementally raising retirement age? Like kicking fakers off medicare? Like incrementally lowering medicare benefits for people who go back to work? Means testing? What is your complaint, other than TDS?


No. Like point blank saying they are going to cut Social Security benefits and Medicare. If you Google, the answer will come...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> What should we do until there is a vaccine? We also have to look at the implications of isolation, fear, suicides, increased domestic violence and our elderly who are suffering cognitive decline, people losing their homes and businesses.


I have no idea what Canada should do, but there some states in the US are either maintaining or decreasing both rate of infection and Covid deaths by implementing mandatory masks, mandatory social distancing, and carefully monitored gradual openings of businesses. Even New York City is reopening, I believe they're in phase 2. New York has put a travel 14 day quarantine on people coming in from states' with high infection rates: COVID -19 Travel Advisory

All of this has helped decrease the rater of transmission, and it will continue until there is a treatment that works or a vaccine.

I did notice that the Canada border quarantine for Americans (unless essential travel) was recently extended.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Whatever you say Komrade.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Vjk said:


> Whatever you say Komrade.


To whom are you responding?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I have no idea what Canada should do, but there some states in the US are either maintaining or decreasing both rate of infection and Covid deaths by implementing mandatory masks, mandatory social distancing, and carefully monitored gradual openings of businesses. Even New York City is reopening, I believe they're in phase 2. New York has put a travel 14 day quarantine on people coming in from states' with high infection rates: COVID -19 Travel Advisory
> 
> All of this has helped decrease the rater of transmission, and it will continue until there is a treatment that works or a vaccine.
> 
> I did notice that the Canada border quarantine for Americans (unless essential travel) was recently extended.


The masks are isolating the deaf and they are only so effective but it certainly does help if they're worn correctly. 

Quarantines are only as effective as the integrity of the traveller but every little bit helps. We just had a couple return from their other home in one of the US hotspots and they were in town shopping the next day. 

The border restrictions have the Alaska loophole and it seems there are a lot people checking on family in Alaska by way of tourist attractions throughout the western provinces. I've seen more licence plates from New York than I've seen in ages and if they're heading to Alaska, a detour through Calgary, Canmore, Banff and Lake Louise seem to violate the most direct route with minimal stops rule.

Ultimately, none of those things are really helping those who are suffering horribly. Suicides are a big concern to me because my little community has seen three in the last two weeks, online funerals are ugly and leaving a lot of grannies in jars waiting for a better time, children have lost school and socialization skills, seniors are losing socialization and cognitive skills and the mental health impact is ugly either way. 

We worry about the psychological effects of active shooter drills in schools but nobody seems nearly as concerned about the effects of masks and restricted socialization for them.

It is odd that you targeted Canada in your comment though because the virus seems to be a global problem.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> To whom are you responding?


Komrade




> Vjk said:





> Whatever you say Komrade.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> The masks are isolating the deaf and they are only so effective but it certainly does help if they're worn correctly.
> 
> Quarantines are only as effective as the integrity of the traveller but every little bit helps. We just had a couple return from their other home in one of the US hotspots and they were in town shopping the next day.
> 
> ...


Mental health of all types is a community issue, it is where I live. There is nothing that anyone can do to help another through a mental health crisis outside their community. My suggestion is to contact local government, law enforcement, local mental health agencies, etc. and make sure that people who are isolated are checked on as often as possible. We have a neighborhood watch of sorts, if we don't see someone as often as usual, we knock on their door. I've had three different neighbors check on me in the two weeks my knee has been really bad. Others have stopped to ask my husband if I'm OK because they haven't seen me and our dog walking.

I mentioned Canada because that's where you live, and I assumed you are concerned about your country and community. If I was wrong, I apologize. 

My next door neighbor's husband died in late March, his service is this week and his widow has been so upset by the wait. I feel for her and every other person that has had this kind of grief because of Covid. Do you have any suggestions on how to change the situation? I don't. 

My husband is extremely hard of hearing, wears hearing aids and reads lips, everyone he works with has been very kind and is careful to pronunciate so he can understand. It must be extremely difficult for the deaf to only use sign language. Masks work, so I don't see anyway to work around that except for the clear plastic masks available online. Perhaps a community drive/Go fund me to help with the purchase for local people that are hearing impaired?

I worry about kids going back to school, I'll have three "in school" in the fall. We'll follow whatever guidelines the governor decides, and if that involves me helping with homeschooling, or shuttling them back and forth, them staying here, etc. so be it. You do what you have to do for your family and community. 

And in all of this, what are your suggestions? I could go on about what I've done, but I'd only be accused of virtual signaling.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'd only be accused of virtual signaling.


Or being a snit


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

double post


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you. This post was such a contribution to the conversation. Do you have suggestions to any of the prior poster's community issues?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

No


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

More namecalling by a few. Instead of punishing those that namecall the entire thread will soon be tossed punishing everyone.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Dup


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> *More namecalling by a few.* Instead of punishing those that namecall the entire thread will soon be tossed punishing everyone.


This song sounds very familiar.



painterswife said:


> Dup





Irish Pixie said:


> double post


Software mistakes ?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> This song sounds very familiar.
> 
> Software mistakes ?


Yup. And we obviously fixed them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> And we *obviously* fixed them.


You may have changed the results but you didn't fix any software.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You may have changed the results but you didn't fix any software.


Exactly. We fixed the incorrect post(s) by editing it. It's easy.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Exactly. We fixed the incorrect post(s) by editing it. It's easy.


Good for you.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

painterswife said:


> People waiting hours to get a test. People waiting days to get results. This is crazy.


The real world isn't a video game, you can't just point and click.


Irish Pixie said:


> virtual signaling.


Excuse my ignorance, what is virtual signaling? I swear, being on the internet is like learning a new language every few days.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

VS is when someone typically does little to impact a cause, but loves to talk about their daily good deeds.
Usually white, middle to upper class, out of touch, let them eat cake sorts.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

muleskinner2 said:


> The real world isn't a video game, you can't just point and click.
> 
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, what is virtual signaling? I swear, being on the internet is like learning a new language every few days.


On HT, it's used as a pejorative by some members toward other members that are involved in cause and have the audacity to post about it. If _those_ members discuss a cause that they are involved in, it's not virtue signaling, they are simply involved.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Irish Pixie said:


> On HT, it's used as a pejorative by some members toward other members that are involved in cause and have the audacity to post about it. If _those_ members discuss a cause that they are involved in, it's not virtue signaling, they are simply involved.


Well, that was clear as mud.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> Well, that was clear as mud.





Irish Pixie said:


> members that are involved in cause


It means holier than thou


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> It means holier than thou


Thank you for completely proving my point.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> On HT, *it's used as a pejorative *by some members toward other members that are involved in cause and have the audacity to post about it. If _those_ members discuss a cause that they are involved in, it's not virtue signaling, they are simply involved.


It's a descriptive term.

Every time you hear it, you automatically assume it means you.

What would a *reasonable* person deduct from those facts?



Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you for completely proving my point.


Whose point was actually proven?



Irish Pixie said:


> No. You are agreeing on something you've decided I said. It's not the same thing at all.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> All of this has helped decrease the rater of transmission, and it will continue until there is a treatment that works or a vaccine.


They say ignorance is bliss--but if that were true, there'd be more happy people.

Decreasing the RATE of spread only prolongs the time over which susceptible people remain vulnerable....Doesn't accomplish much in the long run, but, as we have seen with the economic & psychological damage the "shut down" has caused, it can be worse than the disease.

Re: re-opening schools-- a lot of really foolish plans & arguments are being made....Kids are almost bullet proof when it comes to CoViD. We don't need to worry about them at all....Masks & social distancing is meaningless when we're talking about locking people up in a closed 20x25 classroom with lousy ventilation for 6 hrs a day-- Forget those useless remedies....Our only concern is for those kids who live in 3-generation households with older grandparents--Special plans need to account for that so the kids don't carry the bug back home to the old geezers.

We cant plan on a miracle treatment or vaccine. We need to use the age-old, natural remedy of herd immunity---so many people get the disease that the bugs can't find any new ones to infect. ONLY then will the epidemic come under control.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

some people seem to think reality follows a Spielberg script. Not so.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Your only concern is grandparents? This needs a bit of a reality check from a teacher. 

Begin quoted material -

Not my original questions. I think they are worth asking and sharing until there are real answers.

Valid Questions for School Openings:

• If a teacher tests positive for COVID-19 are they required to quarantine for 2-3 weeks? Is their sick leave covered, paid?

• If that teacher has 5 classes a day with 30 students each, do all 150 of those students need to then stay home and quarantine for 14 days?

• Do all 150 of those students now have to get tested? Who pays for those tests? Are they happening at school? How are the parents being notified? Does everyone in each of those kids' families need to get tested? Who pays for that?

• What if someone who lives in the same house as a teacher tests positive? Does that teacher now need to take 14 days off of work to quarantine? Is that time off covered? Paid?

• Where is the district going to find a substitute teacher who will work in a classroom full of exposed, possibly infected students for substitute pay?

• Substitutes teach in multiple schools. What if they are diagnosed with COVID-19? Do all the kids in each school now have to quarantine and get tested? Who is going to pay for that?

• What if a student in your kid's class tests positive? What if your kid tests positive? Does every other student and teacher they have been around quarantine? Do we all get notified who is infected and when? Or because of HIPAA regulations are parents and teachers just going to get mysterious “may have been in contact” emails all year long?

• What is this stress going to do to our teachers? How does it affect their health and well-being? How does it affect their ability to teach? How does it affect the quality of education they are able to provide? What is it going to do to our kids? What are the long-term effects of consistently being stressed out?

• How will it affect students and faculty when the first teacher in their school dies from this? The first parent of a student who brought it home? The first kid?

• How many more people are going to die, that otherwise would not have if we had stayed home longer?

30% of the teachers in the US are over 50. About 16% of the total deaths in the US are people between the ages of 45-65.

We are choosing to put our teachers in danger.

End quoted material


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

doc- said:


> They say ignorance is bliss--but if that were true, there'd be more happy people.
> 
> Decreasing the RATE of spread only prolongs the time over which susceptible people remain vulnerable....
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that "susceptible people" would like to "prolong" there chances of getting Covid as long as possible... especially those that may die from it. We all know we're going to die... I'd just prefer that it not be tomorrow.

Children 5 - 9 show a very, very small infection rate... kids 10 - 19 are as likely to be or have been infected as 20 - 49 year olds and are more likely to be or have been infected than 50+ year olds. Their chances of death are lower but they're pretty active little carriers,

My daughter and grandkids just moved in with me... our "special plans" are to home-school, which we'd do with or without the Covid threat. We're isolated and remote enough that we have little chance of meeting an infected person, so we're about as protected as possible.

Herd immunity sounds great until it's you and your loved ones dying... as for me I'll keep praying that they come up with a miracle treatment and/or vaccine.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

homesteadforty said:


> I'm pretty sure that "susceptible people" would like to "prolong" there chances of getting Covid as long as possible... especially those that may die from it. We all know we're going to die... I'd just prefer that it not be tomorrow.
> 
> Children 5 - 9 show a very, very small infection rate... kids 10 - 19 are as likely to be or have been infected as 20 - 49 year olds and are more likely to be or have been infected than 50+ year olds. There chances of death are lower but they're pretty active little carriers,
> 
> ...


Good luck with the home schooling, I hope it goes well. Remember, the common cold is a form of corona virus. They have been trying to come up with a vaccine for a few hundred years.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

muleskinner2 said:


> Good luck with the home schooling, I hope it goes well. Remember, the common cold is a form of corona virus. They have been trying to come up with a vaccine for a few hundred years.


Thanks on the homeschooling. Despite our differences on the other issue I truly hope all goes well with you and yours too!

P.S. I'm hoping and praying but certainly not holding my breath for the vaccine.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

homesteadforty said:


> Thanks on the homeschooling. Despite our differences on the other issue I truly hope all goes well with you and yours too!
> 
> P.S. I'm hoping and praying but certainly not holding my breath for the vaccine.


My wife is a Nurse Practitoner, and she has friends who do research at the University of Arizona. They think it will be years before we have anything usable.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Your only concern is grandparents? This needs a bit of a reality check from a teacher.
> 
> Begin quoted material -
> 
> ...


Don't mince words Alice, tell us what you really think.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Let's not forget all the kids who won't have any symptoms but contract covid and spread it to everywhere in the community.

If you really want to spread a plague, give it to school children.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

What a bizarre thread.

do we get on with life and the strong survive,

or do we hide and wait and wring our hands and get picked off one by one anyhow and not really ever live for the next decade, with country’s in shambles.

those are the two extremes.

most of us fall somewhere in the middle of that, but clearly we seem to run pretty fast toward our favored extreme when cornered.

alice almost screwed things up with actual real issues facing the whole teachers and school and kids issue that is looming, but fortunately everyone pretty much ignored the real issue.

back to our extreme corners.....

there is no real actual good science numbers on what country has what percentage. Throw that junk away, it’s made up numbers based on faulty tests that are wrong 30% of the time. Then massaged to fit the agenda of whatever politician is releasing them. just automatically discard any such numbers at this time.

we have to balance living with dying.

I really, really don’t want to catch the virus.

but I really, really, really would hate sitting in a room watching CNN all day long with my mask on and think that is somehow living.

there needs to be a balance in life, and someday life will end on this world. For all of us.

empathy. I feel bad for those so scared they arent willing to try to live. What a miserable life that must be. Far worse fate than dying.

but I don’t want to die either. And I do have a can of hand wipes in the pickup.

wish we could be reaching for the middle, instead of scurrying to the extremes.

Paul


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

*Which countries have already gone back to school?*

In Denmark, primary schools have been open since 15 April, although secondary students will not return to school until 18 May.
Germany has also begun to reopen schools, prioritising younger pupils and those pupils due to sit exams. Rules vary by state, with schools in some areas having opened as early as 27 April to those students sitting the equivalent of A levels.
Austria has similarly reopened schools to pupils in their final year already, with plans for other year groups to return from the middle of May.
France began a phased return on 11 May, starting with primary schools and nurseries. Secondary pupils between the ages of 11 and 15 living in “green zones” – areas where the infection rate is lower – will begin to return from 18 May. However, school will not resume for pupils over the age of 15 until after June.
Switzerland, the Netherlands and Greece also began a phased return on the 11 May. In Greece, schools are open to students in their final year only.
In Luxembourg, some senior schools returned on 4 May, with pupils being required to wear masks where two-metre social distancing requirements cannot be guaranteed. Primary schools are due to return on 25 May.
In Asia, schools in China, South Korea, Taiwan, Vietnam and parts of Japan are open. 
In Israel, schools are beginning to open for elementary school pupils. However, significant numbers of parents initially chose to keep their children at home. _The Times of Israel _reported that only 60 per cent of eligible school children attended on 3 May, the first day of schools reopening.
Schools in New Zealand are due to reopen on 18 May, but the Ministry of Education has said that schools “can start a transition period from Thursday 14 May”, which allows them to bring different year groups back gradually and gives them the option of providing a “transition arrangement” for those children “whose parents are anxious about their return to school”. 
Schools in Sweden have remained open. They have relied on social distancing and hygiene measures to reduce the spread of infection instead.









Reopening schools: how are other countries doing it?


Schools around the world are slowly beginning to open, with social distancing measures in place. But what do teachers working in those countries think of their ‘new normal’? We spoke to some to find out




www.tes.com


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

painterswife said:


> People waiting hours to get a test. People waiting days to get results. This is crazy.


This is not different than many other medical test. What is the rush for the results ? No cure for it anyway. If you have the symptoms or actually are tested positive its still the same recommended procedures as a response. Not to mention the apparent lack of a accurate test to start with. Bottom line is stay home if you might be sick, same for many other illness that cause death. Otherwise people need to get off their butt and get busy.


----------



## SpentPenny (Jun 11, 2020)

TripleD said:


> I thought dt banned flight's ?


He did - very early too. And was told by his enemies that he was a racist fear monger for it.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

HDRider said:


> *Which countries have already gone back to school?*
> 
> In Denmark, primary schools have been open since 15 April, although secondary students will not return to school until 18 May...
> 
> ...


That's quite a list but there is one big difference... the populations of those countries are far more willing and able to follow health guidelines (masks, social distancing, etc.) than many people in the U.S.

I had to bring daughter out to Walmart today to pick up some stuff for the kids. I decided to don my mask and take a little look around. What I saw didn't impress me very much... probably only 50% wearing masks with a fair number of them wearing them just covering their mouths (despite a mandatory mask order)... only 25% following the one way arrow aisle markers, people reaching over others to get things off the shelves, hardly anybody staying 6 feet apart (especially at checkout), etc. The local news showed and reported bars and churches literally packed with people since re-opening and one young adult in "grave" condition and several others in hospital after a Corona virus party.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Because the so called results are a lie.

“The report showed that Orlando Health had a 98 percent positivity rate. However, when FOX 35 News contacted the hospital, they confirmed errors in the report. Orlando Health's positivity rate is only 9.4 percent, not 98 percent as in the report.”









FOX 35 INVESTIGATES: Florida Department of Health says some labs have not reported negative COVID-19 results


The Florida Department of Health released its daily coronavirus testing report showing a statewide positivity rate of 11 percent, but FOX 35 News investigated and quickly noticed some shocking positivity rates.




www.fox35orlando.com


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Even in the early days of the pandemic, other countries required sick people to quaranteen themselves and the rest to wear masks.

In the US people are refusing to wear masks, social distance or stay home when sick. US citizens are a bunch of spoiled kids that have tantrums when asked to do something that protects the safety of others.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don’t know where you live, but here in Central Texas, I saw masks on EVERY single human being today at Lowes, Michaels, Petsmart, and the gas station.

EVERYONE is wearing masks here.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Most, but not everybody wearing them here. In a grocery store everybody is wearing one, in an auto parts store nobody was wearing one. I was wearing mine and got a few snickers. Or maybe is was the Obama pin I was wearing.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I don’t know where you live, but here in Central Texas, I saw masks on EVERY single human being today at Lowes, Michaels, Petsmart, and the gas station.
> 
> EVERYONE is wearing masks here.


West Virginia


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It's been mandatory to wear a mask in NY for months, and people do or they can't enter businesses, but many wear them under their nose. It's just stupid. Drs and nurses wear a mask properly for hours with no issue, so can everyone else.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

homesteadforty said:


> That's quite a list but there is one big difference... the populations of those countries are far more willing and able to follow health guidelines (masks, social distancing, etc.) than many people in the U.S.
> 
> I had to bring daughter out to Walmart today to pick up some stuff for the kids. I decided to don my mask and take a little look around. What I saw didn't impress me very much... probably only 50% wearing masks with a fair number of them wearing them just covering their mouths (despite a mandatory mask order)... only 25% following the one way arrow aisle markers, people reaching over others to get things off the shelves, hardly anybody staying 6 feet apart (especially at checkout), etc. The local news showed and reported bars and churches literally packed with people since re-opening and one young adult in "grave" condition and several others in hospital after a Corona virus party.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282754415741599749


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> Most, but not everybody wearing them here. In a grocery store everybody is wearing one, in an auto parts store nobody was wearing one. I was wearing mine and got a few snickers. Or maybe is was the Obama pin I was wearing.


 I have a friend that has a table in his living/sitting room with pictures of his various family members. Mixed into the group is a framed picture of Al Sharpton. He loves to watch people's faces when they notice it. And he swears 90% never acknowledge it even though it is obvious from their facial expression that they saw it......


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I don’t know where you live, but here in Central Texas, I saw masks on EVERY single human being today at Lowes, Michaels, Petsmart, and the gas station.
> 
> EVERYONE is wearing masks here.


Central Ohio, masks mandatory in this county. People wear them to get past the entrance guards then slip them down below their chins.



Irish Pixie said:


> It's been mandatory to wear a mask in NY for months, and people do or they can't enter businesses, but many wear them under their nose. It's just stupid. Drs and nurses wear a mask properly for hours with no issue, so can everyone else.


They don't wear them outside. Ohio doesn't require masks outside unless you are waiting for transportation or can keep a 6 foot distance between people. 

But you are right. It is stupid to wear a mask improperly. That does not work.

I haven't been out much since masks were required here. I have to go to the grocery and Lowes today so I'll see if compliance is any better than it was last week.


----------

